# Fruitflies With Cold Packs! Guarantee Live Arrival with Pac!



## atlfrog (Jun 6, 2007)

Magnolia Leaves: Thick and long lasting! They hold up better than the wild variety, which are thin and brittle. 7-14" (Sometimes they are smaller than 7" but not normally) long, Brown/Yellowish. These are thick and hold up for a long time.

Prices are as follows:

$6 a box for 1-30 leaves

$8 a box 31-50 leaves

For Leaves only:

We will ship usually 24 to 48 hours after payment is received. These have never been soaked in any pesticides or fertlizers. Please always wash them before using. Shipping is usually really cheap and I will give you a total price depending on the location it is going too. Interested let me know.

FRUITFLIES: $7.50 per culture (500-1000ct) &amp; Temperate Springtails Starter Colonies: $6 per culture (150+ per contaimer) We will customize your order, so please just ask away!

1-2 cultures $6 Shipping

3-4 cultures $8.95 Flate Rate

*$2 Charge for Cold Pack, if needed. Live Guarantee (Please contact on terms) if Cold Pack is Included. Please Email for questions regarding refunds. Thanks*

The FruitFlies are Turkish Gliders they breed fast and produce thousands of flies, Please see our gallery for pics! The Temperate Springtails Starter Kit will have hundreds of springtales for you to start more colonies with! If you are interested let us know by PM or EMAIL thanks!


----------

